# USA Broker to trade USA markets while resident in Australia



## ElliotFib23 (25 November 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone suggest USA brokers for trading usa equities while resident in Australia? ie have acct and funds in a USA acct
This reduces trade fees and fx exposure and allows to trade usa market hours.
One broker who provides this facility is Tradestation. Any other suggestions?


----------

